# 2015 is here! Let's see your absolute favorite shot from 2014.



## Tang (Jan 1, 2015)

To keep the regular thread decluttered I decoded to make this thread. I want to see your favorite shot from this last year. Just one.  Also, if you'd like to say a few words about why it's your favorite that'd be nice too.

I chose this shot because I feel it captures everything I've learned this past year and condenses it into one image. I love the composition in general and the little splash of red from her dress is perfect.


----------



## feilong29 (Jan 1, 2015)

I love that shot too Tang! Has great use of lines (the columns), and curves (the bench/seats) and it's somewhat candid. 

I've learned a lot from you all, as I know I wasn't great when I first started participating in the other thread. I was inspired to really learn about my camera, about composition, framing, lighting, BOKEH, DOF and all sorts of little things I should have already known haha. You guys really pushed me to do better, and I feel that I am better than I was, but still have a ways to go! But on the same token, we have all gotten better and we all have stuff we can learn from one another  It's truly the gift that keeps on giving, right?

I think this is my favorite shot or 2014:






Nothing crazy about it, but I was able to frame my shot in a way that the path leads you to the middle of the shot, taking you from a short stroll through the brush to the epic mountain in the distance... not to mention my 2 year-old photobombing it at the end of the path as well  The b/w edit brings out the light/dark of the path and surrounding areas to really make most details stick out.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 1, 2015)

This shot really sort of gave me a push into exploring color grading in a way I never really thought of before. It also became a springboard to other ideas I shot along the way.


----------



## Tang (Jan 1, 2015)

feilong: thanks for the kind words! I really like the composition of the shot you posted. I can see why it's your favorite. 

Philosopher: wow! This is the first time I'm seeing this shot. Really lovely processing and killer composition too. I'm inspired to try and find a location like that so I can rip you off!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 1, 2015)

I encourage it - it's long exposure HDR for the starting point of the image.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, you guys, those are awesome!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 2, 2015)

Lookin' good in here so far!
I'm going with the one below because it was a spontaneous shoot and we were caught in sunshine and rain on the south coast of Victoria. The light was amazing and I'm really happy with the overall 'optimistic' mood of the image and the way the rain was caught on it.


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Jan 2, 2015)

I usually find that the latest thing I've done is my favorite, but I'm really happy with this shot of my mate Rich playing drums for Conan at the Underworld in London.

I think the composition and lighting work well together on this.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 2, 2015)

I had a tough time choosing. I wanted to pick from a couple photos from weddings, especially the most recent one I did with the Fuji, but I need to go with this one.

This photo is what made me totally realize the potential of the X-T1, and that I'm what's holding myself back. I need to work on better shooting technique, especially when I'm shooting at wider apertures, and it's easy to just think the lens is soft or the 16MP isn't cutting it. Then I shot this, which is nearly wide open at f/2, and there's an insane amount of detail. It also reminds me of the medium format portraits a bit, so I can't blame things on the APS-C sensor. I really like the look of those, and I'm glad I could achieve something kind of similar. It showed me what my current gear is capable of, so I know I'm the one to blame when shots don't turn out the way I would have liked them to.

The other thing I think I need to work on most is lighting, and I love that I got a photo that I think looks good using something I rigged up myself for about $30. I can imitate other setups and usually get a decent look, but I need to work on imagining photos on my own, and I did that with this one. 



Jeff BW by philbabbey, on Flickr


----------



## Whammy (Jan 2, 2015)

Only one? Ah that's tough...

This year I felt I progressed a little along with having some memorable family moments in my life.
Photographing those memorable moments helped a lot with my progression as I really wanted to do the moment justice.

I chose this photo of my wife and son because it was the start of my natural light portraits that actually lead to work.
I was after getting a proper reflector (after breaking my home made one ) and wanted to test it out. 
The photo was only a test photo, hence the overly casual clothes on my son.
I've learned a lot this year regarding managing natural light and how to work with the location.

There are things I don't like about this photo that I think I could have done better. But it was the start of a cleaner, brighter style that seems to be developing more strongly in me.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 2, 2015)

I remember when you posted that one. You hadn't posted many people photos before, and that one blew me away.


----------



## Joe Harvatt (Jan 2, 2015)

Amazing, man!


----------



## Nats (Jan 4, 2015)

Memorial day weekend. Wasn't technically my best shot, but it's by far my favorite of the year for obvious reasons.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 9, 2015)

Ahhhh I really have no idea, it's so hard to choose.

I wouldn't say this one is my favorite, but I think it's up there just because of how perfect the wave is..


----------



## Joose (Jan 9, 2015)

I know it's just an iPhone photo, but this was definitely my favorite. 

Somewhere in New Mexico on my way from Nevada to North Carolina:


----------



## Carcaridon (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice pics in here.

Here is one from Portland of the Portland Head lighthouse. This was actually taken with my phone.





This one is taken with our Canon 5DMIII. My wife does a food blog. This was one of the recipe shoots.


----------

